# Why Do The Good Die Young?



## Dimefan89 (Jan 18, 2009)

Why do all the great musicians die young, like Randy Rhodes, Dimebag Darrell, Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughn. They are all excellent musicians and guitarist and all had an early death. I just would like to know why.


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 20, 2009)

cause they know that being a rocknrolla they're more famous dead then alive. 
actually it's just unexplainable, or in some cases like John Bonham they got too drunk and choked on their own vomit.


----------



## Wild (Jan 21, 2009)

zeppelin said:


> cause they know that being a rocknrolla they're more famous dead then alive.
> actually it's just unexplainable, or in some cases like John Bonham they got too drunk and choked on their own vomit.


What's with this 'choking on their own vomit' causes of death. There are alot of famous deaths were the person would choke on their own vomit. It's the theory of the government murdering the musician. I've heard that there's been a famous cannabis activist or 2 also died in this way. 
I recently read that Hendrix apparently funded 3000 joints to be sent out around random New York addresses in 67. So I suppose Hendrix was a true activist and 'choked on his own vomit' shortly after. Not trying to start off any kind of conspiracy here or anything hahaha.
It's a true shame that those with the great ability of music are not still here today. Could be the devil at the crossroads theory too for the guitarists haha.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 21, 2009)

zeppelin said:


> cause they know that being a rocknrolla they're more famous dead then alive.
> actually it's just unexplainable, or in some cases like John Bonham they got too drunk and choked on their own vomit.


I am not so sad about Elvis


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 21, 2009)

Wild said:


> What's with this 'choking on their own vomit' causes of death. There are alot of famous deaths were the person would choke on their own vomit. It's the theory of the government murdering the musician. I've heard that there's been a famous cannabis activist or 2 also died in this way.
> I recently read that Hendrix apparently funded 3000 joints to be sent out around random New York addresses in 67. So I suppose Hendrix was a true activist and 'choked on his own vomit' shortly after. Not trying to start off any kind of conspiracy here or anything hahaha.
> It's a true shame that those with the great ability of music are not still here today. Could be the devil at the crossroads theory too for the guitarists haha.


I dunno if I would go so far as to call it a conspiracy, I'd say it's pretty believable that a musician could die from asphyxiation considering the lifestyle some of them lead.


----------



## 1kooguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Well,most were all drug addicts ,that could'nt control there drug habit.


----------



## DodgeDread (Jan 21, 2009)

Dimefan89 said:


> Why do all the great musicians die young, like Randy Rhodes, Dimebag Darrell, Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughn. They are all excellent musicians and guitarist and all had an early death. I just would like to know why.


Because they all go to rock'n'roll heaven which is where i'm hopefully gonna go!
RIP Dimebag. a true legend.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Because many of them partied too hard.A lot of people would probably do that, if they were given that much fame and money.....creative people tend to have "demons" they have to get under control.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 21, 2009)

"My name's Johnny, and it might be a sin. But I'll take your bet, you're gonna regret, 'cause I'm the best there's ever been."

...guess some of 'em just couldn't do it like Johnny...


----------



## Wild (Jan 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Because many of them partied too hard.A lot of people would probably do that, if they were given that much fame and money.....creative people tend to have "demons" they have to get under control.


Yeh, that's true. One of my mates is ridiculously creative, but he always seems messed up in the head too hahaha.


----------

